# should tortoise forum use a new or updated logo



## gamera154 (Feb 22, 2016)

im just wondering if any one would think that its time for tortoise forum to get a new logo i made something thats similar to the one we have now but still different

i was thinking of some thing like this i like the logo we have now and this is just a sudgestion


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm happy with our existing logo.


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree with Yvonne


----------



## hingeback (Feb 23, 2016)

Agree with Yvonne too, I think the current logo is good. The bottom words in your logo might be too small...


----------



## Merrick (Feb 23, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm happy with our existing logo.


Agreed


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2016)

After years and years of the same logo, it sometimes becomes necessary to update and modernize, however, I don't think we're at that point yet.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 23, 2016)

By keeping it the same, people will recognize it and it may draw more attention. It is sort of like a brand, they associate the picture with the forum. Just my opinion


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)

I like the current one to I was just thinking about it


Cheryl Hills said:


> By keeping it the same, people will recognize it and it may draw more attention. It is sort of like a brand, they associate the picture with the forum. Just my opinion


Pepsi changed its logo but no one notices and the pic is just a concept of what it could be something similar to what we have now bot still different


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey and what happened to the slogan


----------



## dmmj (Feb 23, 2016)

I am a fan of the current design surprise surprise I'm not fond of change


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)

Maby in 4 more years


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the current logo looks professional so we should keep it


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 23, 2016)

If it ain't broken don't fix it!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 23, 2016)

Ahhhh yes the good Ol' Days ..... (look at the Pc Screen)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 23, 2016)

I dont know how I knew but I was just waiting for you to post the blue screen JD!! hahaha


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 23, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> I dont know how I knew but I was just waiting for you to post the blue screen JD!! hahaha


<heh> Hola Chica' ....you've been missed. Glad to see your name . Yes ....Sally is an Ol' School big fan of the forum too! ....and ya know me too well~


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 23, 2016)

Why dose the tortoise have pyramiding


----------



## kathyth (Feb 23, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Ahhhh yes the good Ol' Days ..... (look at the Pc Screen)


Very funny, Jeff!! Leave it to you!


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 23, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Why dose the tortoise have pyramiding


Humidity or maybe dehydration lol


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 24, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Ahhhh yes the good Ol' Days ..... (look at the Pc Screen)


 
Oh wow, I remember that one!!!


----------

